# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Dhcp pool empty Mikrotik

## chrismarine

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα ,αγόρασα 2 tablet t..rb..x android 5.1 για τα παιδια , και παρατηρώ πως κάθε φορά που γίνεται επανεκκίνηση η disable-enable το wifi των tablet αλλάζει η mac address τους. 
Αυτό έχει ως συνέπεια το mikrotik να δίνει διαφορετικές διευθύνσεις ακόμα και εάν έχεις επιλέξει Make Static οπότε σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα αδειάζει το dhcp pool ,και χρειάζεται ξεκαθάρισμα.
το μόνο που παραμένει ίδιο είναι το Active host name και πρέπει να βρω ένα τρόπο έτσι ώστε το dhcp να δίνει διευθύνσεις βάση active host name .....!

----------


## ntrits

Βάλε 10' στο lease time στον dhcp και είσαι οκ

----------

